# Hymer tap



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Another little problem! My hymer sink tap is leaking from the bottom (it may be running down from the top but I couldn't see in the gloom)

Do I?

a) Call a plumber
b)See a motorhome dealer
c) Have a go myself as it is probably a washer but I am not familiar with these taps)










Any help appreciated

Ian!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Have a go at it yourself Ian.

At least that way you soon will be familiar with these sort of taps - and you can come back to tell the rest of us how to deal with them!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi had the same problem turned out to be a micro switch.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Ian

You may want to look at this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-619.html&highlight=hymer+tap

Sharon


----------



## 93350 (May 1, 2005)

we had the same problem with the tap our niesmann, once you have the tap out, there is a little screw under the plastic cover you have to lever off, but I found when I opened my tap up, the little screws inside were rusted away, so had to buy a new one which was a little difficult in obtaining, however Brownhills were very accomodating and ordered one from Germany for us, we paid for them to order it and it took approx 2 wks (£45.00) inc P&P. As I mentioned our screws were rusted away so prevented us repairing/replacing the ceramic unit. Hope this helps you a little Good Luck!


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their help. I've got plenty to try.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Tap*

We had a failure of this kind of tap - in fact it isn't a tap, it's a switch. Under the crown with the lever is a microswitch. If this is stuffed it doesn't work. Most times, some dear soul has tried to force the lever up, which damages the seal. With ours, the previous owner had tried to superglue it back together.

Peter Hambilton at Hymer Direct carries a stock of various types - you could try him. Look to pay about £50 or more.

Smick


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Hymer Tap*



smick said:


> We had a failure of this kind of tap - in fact it isn't a tap, it's a switch. Under the crown with the lever is a microswitch. If this is stuffed it doesn't work. Most times, some dear soul has tried to force the lever up, which damages the seal. With ours, the previous owner had tried to superglue it back together.
> 
> Peter Hambilton at Hymer Direct carries a stock of various types - you could try him. Look to pay about £50 or more.
> 
> Smick


Thanks for your suggestion. Just so that I can be certain we are talking about the same problem - see below. The tap works fine in all respects. The problem is that a small pool of water comes out from the base (as indicated by the arrow). It's not a gush but a very small trickle.


----------

